# will we get spree



## 07McCarthy (May 8, 2005)

yes or no and why.


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

no...why, do we want him?...i dont see him helping us that much...we still need another pg and big--i would be suprised..but not disapointed if LA showed intrest in him...(have they?)


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

We don't need freakin Spre hes washed up and he plays the same positions as Kobe and Lamar and hes a cancer. We dont have enough money to feed his family anyways.


----------



## 07McCarthy (May 8, 2005)

yes, he would like to play for us and we got interest but we dont think he will sign with what we have. i would just put it on the table and see if he accepts it. do it mitch.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Probably. And coming from somebody who enjoys seeing the Lakers fail, I'm thrilled!


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

socco said:


> Probably. And coming from somebody who enjoys seeing the Lakers fail, I'm thrilled!


lol.....doesnt sound like like LA is too interested in him anyways...plus emplay says that sprewell being interested in LA was mostly to try and draw more money from denver


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Well, it's emplay, so I don't put much stock into that. I've heard from my own sources (hehe, it's fun saying that) that he's probably going to LA. Supposedly he's meeting with Phil Jackson this weekend, so I gotta think there must be some interest there. We'll just have to wait and see I guess...


----------



## 07McCarthy (May 8, 2005)

that sucks


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

socco said:


> Well, it's emplay, so I don't put much stock into that. I've heard from my own sources (hehe, it's fun saying that) that he's probably going to LA. Supposedly he's meeting with Phil Jackson this weekend, so I gotta think there must be some interest there. We'll just have to wait and see I guess...


interesting...i guess he(emplay) was mostly speculating..as was i, but if what u say is true..im kinda excited to see what happens


----------



## 07McCarthy (May 8, 2005)

ya i realy hope he signs with us and i hope what he says is rite to. sign spree


----------



## Scuall (Jul 25, 2002)

I don't think he'll come to L.A. The price of groceries is really high.


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

dont know if you guys have seen this.....


> The agent for Latrell Sprewell told The Denver Post that Sprewell would be interested in signing with the Lakers. The Lakers, however, do not expect that Sprewell, who reportedly turned down $7 million a season in Minnesota, would sign for what they can offer.


http://www2.dailynews.com/sports/ci_2977454
----interested....


----------



## 07McCarthy (May 8, 2005)

So Thats Saying They Can Get Him But They Cant. Can Because He Is Interested But He Probobly Wouldnt Accept Our Offer.


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

07McCarthy said:


> So Thats Saying They Can Get Him But They Cant. Can Because He Is Interested But He Probobly Wouldnt Accept Our Offer.


maybe.....or maybe its just the lakers way of saying-"we're not intrested"


----------



## 07McCarthy (May 8, 2005)

Ya


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

clien said:


> dont know if you guys have seen this.....
> 
> http://www2.dailynews.com/sports/ci_2977454
> ----interested....


If the Lakers want him, they can probably have him for $7Mil or less. There doesn't seem to be any real interest in Spree and it doesn't seem that a whole lot of players want to play for the Lakers (didn't DA sign for $1 to play somewhere other than with the Lakers?) so that's why they can get him if they want him.

Spree has a car detailing business in California and his friends Sam and Cuttino are in Los Angeles. So, there you go: desperation and convenience.

Spree will be a Laker and have a friendly competition against his Clipper friends.

EDIT: One caveat ... will Kobe OK the signing? Spree is not a player that Kobe will be able to talk to the way he is accustomed to talking to his teammates. Could get ugly.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

LoL and how do people already know Kobe wouldnt get along with him? 

And no I dont see him coming.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

if sprewell comes here its because of his free will and wanting to play here, so dont start with the he wont get along crap.... 

anyways he probably go to denver, thank god


----------



## Laker Superstar 34 (Aug 8, 2005)

No, I don't see him coming. I don't think that would be a smart move for the Lakers either. Spree is a wing player. I don't think he's got any PG experience so he'll be useless. We are still filled with wing players.


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

No..because...who cares?


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

> Spree is not a player that Kobe will be able to talk to the way he is accustomed to talking to his teammates. Could get ugly.


I'd be more afraid of Shaq than Spree.


----------

